# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Удаленный доступ к компьютеру с телефонов Nokia

## Sigmar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X2k-C2gSG8

----------


## yudzhin

Мне кажется гон какой то - комп на заднем плане перешёл в режим ожидания в тот момент когда тип на экране телефона нажал вроде как на авторизацию. Фейк.

----------


## Dezire

Плохое качество, ничего не видно, еще и на итальянском говорит. В чем там прикол все-таки?

----------


## yermakov_d

Даже не смотрю приложенное видео. У меня Nokia X6. Без дополнительных примочек возможен доступ по веб-интерфейсу (http - https и по ftp).

----------

